# Game 3: Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns - 11/3



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 3: Friday, November 3rd, 7:00 PM (PST - Arizona)*












*Utah Jazz* 
_*(1-0)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>









<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Williams*
<td>*Miles*
<td>*Kirilenko*
<td>*Boozer*
<td>*Okur*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Fisher
<td>Brewer
<td>Harpring
<td>Millsap
<td>Collins
</table>










@


*Phoenix Suns* 
_*(1-1)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Nash*
<td>*Bell*
<td>*Marion*
<td>*Diaw*
<td>*Thomas*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Banks
<td>Barbosa
<td>JuJones
<td>JaJones
<td>Stoudemire
</table>











*Suns Previous Game*

Suns 112 - Clippers 104 

The Suns are coming off an impressive home opening win against the visiting Los Angeles Clippers. Their defense was much improved in this contest in comparison to the game one loss to the Lakers, holding the Clippers under 43% field goal shooting. They took better care of the ball and kept the rebounding totals even throughout most of the game. Steve Nash and Shawn Marion both played extremely well. Amare Stoudemire was able to both offensively and defensively make an impact on the game, and Marcus Banks provided a solid lift off the bench.

*Jazz Previous Game*

Jazz 107 - Rockets 97 

*Game Notes* 

Suns will look to use Kurt Thomas to slow down Carlos Boozer, who tallied 24 points and a monster 19 rebounds in their home opener against the Houston Rockets. This will likely land Diaw and Marion on Mehmet Okur, who will have to rely on solid help defense to stop their opponent. The Utah Jazz have had a rough road of injuries behind them, but are coming into this game with most of their roster intact. 

*Injuries* 

Shawn Marion seems to have recovered from his back spasms, and Leandro Barbosa shows no signs of pain in his hurt toe. A couple of the Suns players, such as Boris Diaw, remain out of shape and their play has been affected on the court. 


Vegas Odds
_Stations_

Favorite: PHO	
Point spread: -7​


Go Suns!​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Somebody rep Shuhan for me, I can't right now. =(


Suns have to focus on Boozer. He's their biggest offensive threat.
Make Ak, Deron, CJ, shooters. I just hope we decide to
play defense Friday. If we do, I think everything will fall into place.

Prediction:
Suns 106 - Jazz 96


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Somebody rep Shuhan for me, I can't right now. =(
> 
> 
> Suns have to focus on Boozer. He's their biggest offensive threat.
> ...


I agree. Okur always seems to kill us though.  Suns' interior D will definitely be put to the test tonight, even more so than against the Clippers (since they still don't always run the ball through Brand in the post). Kiirlenko had a tough game in game 1, so I'm worried he going to make this his real season opener. I want the real Raja back too!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I agree. Okur always seems to kill us though.  Suns' interior D will definitely be put to the test tonight, even more so than against the Clippers (since they still don't always run the ball through Brand in the post). Kiirlenko had a tough game in game 1, so I'm worried he going to make this his real season opener. I want the real Raja back too!



Yeah, I expect to see Raja get his shooting going. I'm not
too worried about Ak47. He's not a scoring threat. 

I like our defensive matchups. Everyone should beable to guard their
man pretty well. I'm interested to see whether Marion will guard Okur or
AK47.

OT I couldn't believe Kurt was guarding Odom in the first game. Although
he did a hell of job. I'd still like to see Shawn guard Odom more next time. 
But Kurt can definately hold his own with quick guards.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hopefully, Marion is motivated (as he seems to be so far). Last time AK pwned him. Which then sparked that douche bag "Marion Sucks" to show up, and start threads like a *****, because I closed his thread and didn't give AK credit, which I did.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Will be there live and in person. :banana:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it won't be easy fight against Utah Jazz. If we will mae 3pt well, we will win, but id not, we'll have some problems. Ofcourse Jazz will win rebounding fight ant I think that they will try to make more points in the paint and Suns defence is terible, so they could make it much in the paint. So I believe in Suns, but it won't be easy. GO SUNS!!!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's to a good game. Hopefully nobody gets tossed because of BS calls, for either team.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

good game for us so far


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

15 point lead :clap:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Utah has taken the lead!!!!!!!! :curse: 
How many big leads are we going to blow?? We've blown many the past few years. :upset:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Mike D'Antoni is a ****ing retard. There, I said it. 

If it isn't ****ing broken, why 'fix' it? I've said over and over
you have to impliment a system. You cannot rely on the pick-n-roll
to win you a game. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If Suns don't reach the Finals this year, he needs to be fired. Too much
talent to be wasted. 

I know this is the begining of the season, but still. That is just horrible how
you let a team comeback so easily. 3 straight layups. You might as well give
them the game.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

We suck!!! I can't wait for the lottery!! :curse:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> If Suns don't reach the Finals this year, he needs to be fired. Too much
> talent to be wasted.


We're not even going to make the playoffs!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

...Not going to make the playoffs?

Rrrrrright.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Holy ****! Are you guys serious? Fire Mike D? Not make the playoffs?

The Jazz have always given us fits. Their frontline is one of the only frontlines in the NBA that seems to give us trouble.

See my other thread. We have been up big in all 3 games and have had stretches where our play did not just look great...it looked unstoppable.

We lost to a scrappy team that matches up well with us. We are still in the learning process...give it some time. We will be fine.

Our lack of interior defense and a paint scoring threat has been our biggest problem. BUT, on the brightside, Banks keeps looking better. This is the first time I have been comfortable with someone other then Nash running the point position.

Growing pains guys. With or without Amare we will be fine.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow hold up guys, its 3 games into the season. Thats enuf said. We started like 4-5 last season don't fret just yet. Apart from the end im actually not that unhappy with the game, i actually expected us to not play to well tonight against Utah's nice rebounding unit and our scrappy play of late.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Sunsfan81 said:


> We're not even going to make the playoffs!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


LOL!

ummmm we aren't even through with the first week yet.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Holy ****! Are you guys serious? *Fire Mike D?* Not make the playoffs?


It's not like I just thought of that. That has been crossing my mind since
he started coached the Suns.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't like how Suns are playing now (in defense), but guys don't be so nervous. it is just start of the new season. Remeber last season, we didn't shoved good performance in start too, but later we started to play well... We got jalen Rose, so we could do everything better now


----------

